# Video Game Moments that Scared the Crap Out of You as a Kid



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

1. The Moon in Majora's Mask: I would try everything possible to avoid looking at that thing. If there was a time when I absolutely had to look at it, I would make my sister do it and go into another room. Sometimes I would avoid looking up into the sky in real time because I thought it was watching me









2. Redeads in Ocarina of Time: These things still creep me out, especially that sound they make. When I first saw them I thought they were people so I went up and tried talking to them and they next thing I knew my life was being drained out of me and I died.









3. Gastly from Pokemon: The first game I got for my new Nintendo 64 was Pokemon Stadium. When I first saw Gastly, I freaked out and refused to play the game for awhile. 









4. Evice from Pokemon Collesium: I was a bit older when I faced this guy but he still scared me. The creepiest part was just that it was totally unexpected. They play this happy music and out of no where he transforms and this creepy music comes on. This was the one thing preventing me from beating the game, once I got over my fear he was easy. 









That's all can think of for now. I'm scared really easy so these will probably seem silly to you. Feel free to share your experiences.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Manhunt for the PS2, and I was like 14/15. I was just terrified whilst playing this, it's so eerie and creepy, and this was in the day! I'd even go as far as to say it scared me more than nearly every scary film I've seen. Wouldn't have dared play this at night time, lol.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Two words: Sonic drowning






That music haunts my dreams to this day. :afr


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

The only game that ever scared me was Doom 3. Light out, volume up, all alone... eep!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

shadowmask said:


> Two words: Sonic drowning


:ditto :afr

Also, the wild dogs that jump through the windows in the original Resident Evil on PS1...


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

as a kid, resident evil for the ps1. my cousins loved that game

as an adult. F.E.A.R scares the **** out of me


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

System Shock 2...when you hear the Human/Annelid Hybrid and Cyborg Mid wives call out to you. The whole damn game is rather creepy, though. 

One scary moment is when you meet Dr. Janice Polito...


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I remember being really scared at parts of the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I had to get my brother to fight most of the temple bosses for me. (Especially Shadow Temple and the well in Kakariko Village).

Fortunatley past that now. I now like games like Silent Hill. I did recently find this game that managed to give me the creeps though - Penumbra Black Plague - take a look:


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

The ghost houses in Super Mario!


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Early teens, resident evil for pc where the zombies grab you through the windows in the police station. The licker also scared me half to death.

Now- Doom3 and Fear made me jump a few times. The worst game was deadspace, it was so creepy that i could not even play it.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

SilentLoner said:


> I remember being really scared at parts of the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I had to get my brother to fight most of the temple bosses for me. (Especially Shadow Temple and the well in Kakariko Village).
> 
> Fortunatley past that now. I now like games like Silent Hill. I did recently find this game that managed to give me the creeps though - Penumbra Black Plague - take a look:


is this only for the PC? never heard about this game, gameplay looks nice


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Hearing the Forest Temple music in Ocarina of Time.
I don't get creeped out that easily, but after that, then a wallmaster (giant hands that take you back to the beginning of the dungeon)...yeah


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Chrysalii said:


> Hearing the Forest Temple music in Ocarina of Time.
> I don't get creeped out that easily, but after that, then a wallmaster (giant hands that take you back to the beginning of the dungeon)...yeah


i hated the wallmasters.. :um

i always made sure Link tore all of those creepy things up. sometimes they'd still get me


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Silent Hill. The start of the game where all the trolls come up (and in the game you have to die there). Later on in the hospital with the nurses creeped me out a lot too. Ooh and the school .

Aliens vs Predator 2 (marine campaign): Holy hell. Very fun and scary missions. Aliens would jump up from anywhere.

Resident Evil Remake. To me this was the most perfect horror game of that style. Very fun to play and my friend and I would take turns playing. A good horror game is one that makes you dread your turn on the controller.
Ooh and I had no idea what Lisa was. All I saw was a glimpse of her as I changed screens over. I was too scared to look back ^.^


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dempsey said:


> Aliens vs Predator 2 (marine campaign): Holy hell. Very fun and scary missions. Aliens would jump up from anywhere.


I like the part where the marine says this on the radio:

"Oh noway. Someone tell me that's just a boot. That better be a boot."



Dempsey said:


> Resident Evil Remake. To me this was the most perfect horror game of that style. Very fun to play and my friend and I would take turns playing. A good horror game is one that makes you dread your turn on the controller.


those damn crimson heads :lol
I think it's the second best resident evil game out there. The best is Resident Evil 2.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Logan X said:


> I like the part where the marine says this on the radio:
> 
> "Oh noway. Someone tell me that's just a boot. That better be a boot."


"...heeey, it's a boot!" aha

I actually liked REmake better than RE2. RE2 was great but once I got out of the police station it stopped being scary. They are my top two favourites though.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

SilentLoner said:


> Penumbra Black Plague


I've never heard of that game, but it looks scarier than hell!!
Wow, how could anyone play that!

*shudder*

And oh yes, Alien Vs Predator as well as the original Alien game gave me the creeps.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I used to get really freaked out in King's Quest IV when the witch would pop out the crevice or whatever that was.

There were some tense moments in Commander Keen, too.








http://platformersunited.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/3413-keen2.jpg


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

pita said:


> There were some tense moments in Commander Keen, too.


*nostalgia-gasm*

Answering the OP - Silent Hill demo which came with Metal Gear Solid. Eventually fell in love with the series and played SH2 & SH3 when I was older, but I never touched the first one again.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Resident Evil 2 for the N64. Didn't have a PS1 at the time, but 2 scared me a bit.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

cabos said:


> *nostalgia-gasm*
> 
> Answering the OP - Silent Hill demo which came with Metal Gear Solid. Eventually fell in love with the series and played SH2 & SH3 when I was older, but I never touched the first one again.


Number 4 is a must. By most accounts its a bad game, but the idea behind the game is very interesting, and the main enemies (hung ghosts) are very creepy. There's also a cute bunny:






Obviously the voice-over is not from the game.


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

What ... that rabbit again ... [insert long scream]

I've heard SH4 has the worst gameplay of the lot - & considering SH2 (which I played on PC, but still), yeah, I haven't touched it. Might give it a go one day ...

Have you heard about Silent Hill: Shattered Memories? The previews look really interesting - shame that it's console only.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm easily startled, so Tomb Raiders 2 & 3 when an enemy popped out of nowhere (especially in 3 when they played that creepy music before one came out) did it for me.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

Fatal Frame, definitely. You know, that series in which you photograph ghosts.

I think I had the second game. I didn't play more than half an hour. I sold it later on. Looking back, I pity I did, it sounds like an interesting game, and entertainment hardly ever scares me anymore, or not like it used to...

I found Dino Crisis 2 creepy aswell. For the raptors! They always came out of nowhere, in large packs, had creepy noises, snuck up on you, jumped at you... Christ I'm surprised I finished the game as a kid.

Tomb Raider I also found creepy, glad someone here thinks that way too.

Metal Gear Solid 2 was also kind of scary to me. I had never played a stealth game before, and I was a young teen. I always jumped when spotted because of the loud '!' and well... because I was spotted! That's why I love stealthgames now. It's very thrilling to sneak around.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

N3XT2NON3 said:


> is this only for the PC? never heard about this game, gameplay looks nice


It is for the PC. Its part 2 of a three part series (3rd part has nothing to do with the storyline of the first two though). Definitely worth playing!


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

pretty much all the resident evils... from n64 - PS3. they still freak me out to be honest, i've never played one more than 10 minutes. mainly it's the zombie dogs, the cut-scenes and the refusal of a zombie-person to go down even after you've shot it like twenty times.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

cabos said:


> *nostalgia-gasm*
> 
> Answering the OP - Silent Hill demo which came with Metal Gear Solid. Eventually fell in love with the series and played SH2 & SH3 when I was older, but I never touched the first one again.


The first one's the best!!!!! Even the gritty looking graphics are supper creepy. That would be one of mine. Also Fatal Frame, I can't play that game...creeeeeepy. There's a part where you're opening a door and a ghost pops up right in your face and I was like "holy s**t!!!!" Haven't touched it since :/ Also agree with posters who said the dog jumping thru the windows on RE and Dino Crisis had its moments.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

zelda 64..... screaming zombies


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

The 7th Guest used to scare me. If I remember correctly, the story had to do with these creepy dolls that were made from the souls of dead children.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

2Talkative said:


> zelda 64..... screaming zombies


^YES

Also, the giant fish that tries to gobble you up on some of the water levels in Super Mario Bros. 3. Hey, I was a six year old, gimme a break.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

The Resident Evil and Silent Hill games were rife with BOO! moments.

Resident Evil 1 - Zombie dogs jumping through the windows. HUNTERS.
Resident Evil 2 - The licker jumping through the large mirror. Falling through the floor in the library. Being pursued throughout the Scenario B game by the Tyrant in the trenchcoat.
Resident Evil 3 - One word: Nemesis.

Silent Hill 1 - The sewers. The first time the town transformed into darkness. Mumblers (gray child-like creatures in the school) and the sounds they make when you enter a room with them inside. The nurses and the doctors (at least until you get the hammer). Random SFX in certain rooms.
Silent Hill 2 - Pyramid Head in the Labyrinth. He wasn't much of a threat here but his presence took me by surprise. The Lying Figures crawling quickly away after being knocked down. One crawled from underneath a car and gave me a scare.

Other notable scary moments/games:
Super Metroid - In the beginning you have to escape a space station that's about to explode. It wasn't fun when I was learning how to use the controls only to have this thrown at me. Definitely freaked me out the first time yet I've managed. However, the powers that be decided that this was not enough so they put another omg-run-or-you'll-die-in-the-inevitable-explosion-to-follow scenario at the last part of the game. Only this time, the escape sequence is much longer and you have to make your way through an entire cluster**** of rooms and try not to lose your cool. I think I was 8 or 9 when I played this. Nevertheless, I LOVE this game. It's one of my favorites.
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past - This seems kind of silly now, but the thieves in the Lost Forest used to scare me when I was younger. They're creepy-looking.
Contra III: The Alien Wars - The whole concept of this game used to frighten me. The first stage resembles a post-apocalyptic vision of a city following an alien invasion. There's also a creepy dog with a man-face in the beginning level (the image kind of stays with you). And the last parts (heh...pun) of the game when you're inside what looks like the innards of some giant, horrible creature. It's pretty disgusting, but is it ever awesome.
Friday the 13th - Sure, Jason Voorhees looks ridiculous here with his cartoonish green face and purple jogging suit. Yet he still manages to be scary. I hated it when he'd appear unannounced in one of the cabins.

I have more but they're more recent stuff that happened and this post is long enough.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

spiderling said:


> Resident Evil 1 - Zombie dogs jumping through the windows. HUNTERS.


Yeah those dogs freaked me out hardcore. I also remember a corridor with a zombie down the end of it looking through a box or something that scared me when it turned around and chased. I never played the game, just watched.

Oh and everytime you would go through doors it did that transition with the black background and the squeaky door. That scared me too.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

the level in Thief 3 called Robbing the Cradle is sooo scary!!! you really have to play the game to get it but here's a video anyway =]


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

silent hill 3

particularly in the subway station and in the mall with all the monsters walking around. There was a point where I just couldn't take it anymore and turned off my TV.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Clock Tower. I dont remember how old i was when i played it, but i had to be like 12. That game scared the living crap out of me, my brother and two cousins. In the middle of the day, with other people around us. It was that bad.

We would start playing, and as soon as the scissor guy jumped out we all ran away from the tv. Then as we got used to him jumping out (we still screamed when he did) we would get scared all over again when we could not find the way out. Youd see the dude run one way, youd go the other and BAM there he was. 

Condemed is scary as well.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

did someone mention the dogs in resident evil? when they broke thru the windows they scared the **** out of me


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh god, Sonic drowning, I'd forgotten about that. That's the sound of pure panic.

Looks like I'm not the only one who was scared by the dogs in RE1. Also when you bump into the first zombie, when he's crouched over a corpse and all like "omnomnom, me like brain" and then he looks up at you...damn.

I feel you cabos. Packaging a Silent Hill demo with Metal Gear Solid was such a dick move from Konami. The 13-year-old me thought "cool, a demo, I wonder what this game's about...probably puppies and stuff" and gave it a try. What happened in the next five minutes is the reason why I've never since played a Silent Hill game. My loss, I know. They should have maybe printed a warning on the disc, like "This game will most definitely fu** up all your sh**".


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

zomgz said:


> the level in Thief 3 called Robbing the Cradle is sooo scary!!! you really have to play the game to get it but here's a video anyway =]


This. It was more terrifying than any scary movie I've ever seen or any game I've ever played. Condemned came close.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

lmao, when i saw the title of this post, I was going to post 

"2. Redeads in Ocarina of Time: These things still creep me out, especially that sound they make. When I first saw them I thought they were people so I went up and tried talking to them and they next thing I knew my life was being drained out of me and I died."

but you already posted it. Imagining the sound in my head is freaking me out right now. I hated when they took over the town square.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

yellowpaper said:


> lmao, when i saw the title of this post, I was going to post
> 
> "2. Redeads in Ocarina of Time: These things still creep me out, especially that sound they make. When I first saw them I thought they were people so I went up and tried talking to them and they next thing I knew my life was being drained out of me and I died."
> 
> but you already posted it. Imagining the sound in my head is freaking me out right now. I hated when they took over the town square.


I'm glad im not the only one.....they gave me goosebumps


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

do you guys remember how incredibly crappy the graphics were right as your walk out of the temple of time?


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

the first time i encountered the thief bully in the lost woods in zelda a link to the past i dont know lol it just scared the **** outa me i was like 5-6 years old


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

njodis said:


> Also, the wild dogs that jump through the windows in the original Resident Evil on PS1...


 this is the only one that scared me. even after playing again and knowing they were coming, i just jumped.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

F.e.a.r. It still scares the crap outta me ahhh!!!! D =


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't think I'll ever finish this game :afr


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

yellowpaper said:


> do you guys remember how incredibly crappy the graphics were right as your walk out of the temple of time?


lol, I did always get annoyed that I had to walk through that bit. It was so pointless!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This frog here scared the everliving crap out of me when I was about 5.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Doom 3 can be creepy at time. The place with the mutilated guy on the roof that starts screaming as you get in...which summons a bunch of maggots...i found that creepy.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Those groaning mummy guys in Ocarina of time creeped me out, and the skeletons that pop out of the ground at night. The final boss of Earthbound was scary to me too.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

quietriverrunsdeep said:


> 1. The Moon in Majora's Mask: I would try everything possible to avoid looking at that thing. If there was a time when I absolutely had to look at it, I would make my sister do it and go into another room. Sometimes I would avoid looking up into the sky in real time because I thought it was watching me


that whole game had a dark /creepy feel to it....


----------



## ironheart (Aug 14, 2009)

Sometimes the random battles in FF7 would make me jump.

Scariest moment though has to be that dog crashing through the window in Resident Evil. Not only did I nearly cack myself but I felt such a gullible prat for being lulled into a false sense of security in the preceding moments.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## StrangeSpirit (May 10, 2008)

Hedge maze in castlevania 64. Even with directions sitting next to me that part freaked me out. 

Going back to when I was really young I also hated those faces in mario 2 that would chase you when you picked up the key. Actually there was something about that whole game that had a slightly eery feeling to it.

I hate any part of a game where your being chased by something you can't fight back against.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't get how you guys can play all those scary games! Even just watching those videos creeped me out. I scrolled down half the time and turned the volume down low. Right now I'm in the Arbiter's Grounds in Twilight Princess and it's very difficult for me not because of how hard it is but because I get scared really easily and all those enemies creep me out, especially the Poes. Plus, I have to face my fear of the Redead once again *shiver*.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I too have been scared by OOT as a kid. There were a lot of really creepy places and enemies in that game...


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Two words: Sonic drowning
> 
> That music haunts my dreams to this day. :afr


HAHAHA! Same, I hated it when he got squashed between two blocks aswell.

SEGA MegaDrive
Ecco The Dolphin - those Vortex creatures!!!:afr................
and that big jellyfish thing in the sky level!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Metroid on Nes was kind of scary when i played it. I got so nervous when i fought Kraid and Ridley for the first time. Oh and when a Metroid got me and started sucking my life :lol


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Sorry for double-post, but - THESE GUYS. Evil sea creatures in Ecco the Dolphin! This is meant to be a kids game with dolphins n stuff, wtf!
Yeah Sonic, Franticly trying to find the next air bubble bit in a blind panic!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My911GT2993 said:


> Sorry for double-post, but - THESE GUYS. Evil sea creatures in Ecco the Dolphin! This is meant to be a kids game with dolphins n stuff, wtf!
> Yeah Sonic, Franticly trying to find the next air bubble bit in a blind panic!


lol that was scary! I think some of the levels were mildly unsettling as well. It was a great game though... one of the ones that I actually was able to finish.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> lol that was scary! I think some of the levels were mildly unsettling as well. It was a great game though... one of the ones that I actually was able to finish.


 One you were able to finish?! I found Ecco a really dificult game as a kid! Scary! Look, you can see he's tryin to fckin rape my ***!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My911GT2993 said:


> One you were able to finish?! I found Ecco a really dificult game as a kid! Scary! Look, you can see he's tryin to fckin rape my ***!


yeah! something about dolphins & time travel really intrigued me I suppose. Either that or I was cheating somehow. I don't recall. I don't rememer that scene actually, I only remember the part where I had to attack the head & poke out his eyeballs or something. Was the MegaDrive version different than the Genesis version?


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> ....where I had to attack the head & poke out his eyeballs or something. Was the MegaDrive version different than the Genesis version?


 - No, but there was an Ecco 2. The poking the eyes out is at the end of the first one wehre u fight the queen vortex. Where the creative team behind this game on psychotropic drugs or what? :yes
I only remember so much cuz I got a PS2 collection disc of old games I borrowed off a mate.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

*Deadhand*

I think I've found something creepier than redeads in Zelda




Luckily I never got that far when I was little. I probably would of never played a Zelda game again.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

spiderling said:


> Super Metroid - In the beginning you have to escape a space station that's about to explode. It wasn't fun when I was learning how to use the controls only to have this thrown at me. Definitely freaked me out the first time yet I've managed. However, the powers that be decided that this was not enough so they put another omg-run-or-you'll-die-in-the-inevitable-explosion-to-follow scenario at the last part of the game. Only this time, the escape sequence is much longer and you have to make your way through an entire cluster**** of rooms and try not to lose your cool. I think I was 8 or 9 when I played this. Nevertheless, I LOVE this game. It's one of my favorites.


Super Metroid had a lot of stuff in it that creeped me out. Most notably the first boss you come across on Zebes, the Chozo statue. After you deal a a sufficient amount of damage to him, his head explodes and he starts frantically chasing you around the room. That gave me a few weeks worth of nightmares. :afr Also, the room with the golden statue of all the boss characters with the eerie music playing in the background, not to mention the entrance to Kraid's lair. That whole game had such a freaky vibe to it.

Oh, I forgot about this; the title screen for NOES on nes. The first time I saw this I screamed and locked myself in the bathroom. I wasn't too big of a Freddy fan as a six year old.


----------

